# Bad handshake



## pepe-je (19. Mrz 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Verbindung zu MySql. Beim Versuch, die Verbindung zur Datenbank herzustellen, kommt die Fehlermeldung


```
Communication link failure: Bad handshake
```

Ich verwende MySql 5.0.51   und habe folgende Driver ausprobiert:


```
mysql-connect-java-3.1.14-bin.jar
mysql-connect-java-5.0.8-bin.jar
mysql-connect-java-5.1.7-bin.jar
```

Die Driver sind im classpath aufgeführt, z.B.


```
<classpathentry kind="lib" path="C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/PeterP/Desktop/Programmierung/Java/mysql-connector-java-3.0.17-ga-bin.jar"/>
<classpathentry exported="true" kind="lib" path="C:/xampp/mysql/lib/mysql-connector-java-3.0.17-ga-bin.jar"/>
```

Die Verbindung wird versucht mit folgendem Code herzustellen:

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]try {
  Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
  con =
        DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/literatur",
              "root", "");
} catch (Exception e) {
  System.out.println("Error: " + e.toString());
}[/HIGHLIGHT]

Hat jemand einen Rat, wie der Fehler zu beheben ist?
Schon jetzt vielen Dank!!

pepe-je


----------



## maki (19. Mrz 2009)

>> Hat jemand einen Rat, wie der Fehler zu beheben ist?

Finde doch mal die Version des MySQL Servers heraus.

Nachtrag: Quatsch, hast du ja schon. Würde es nochmals mit der 5.0.8 Connector Version versuchen.


----------



## pepe-je (19. Mrz 2009)

Ich habe es nochmals mit der 5.0.8 Version versucht. Wieder die Fehlermeldung
Communication link failure: Bad handshake


----------



## Ebenius (20. Mrz 2009)

Hab von dem Thema nicht wirklich Ahnung, aber was ich dazu gefunden habe, ist immer wieder der Hinweis, dass es an einem alten Treiber liegt. Starte das Programm doch mal mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java -verbose:class
```
 ... und dann schau Dir die Ausgabe genau an, von wo der Treiber geladen wird. Vielleicht hast Du noch irgendwo eine Leiche im CLASSPATH oder sowas.

Ebenius


----------

